# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was a cool 85 degrees with some stiff wind that managed to blow my tin boat around a lot. Still managed to catch some fish including this big old boy. Lizards rule..









Later we switched from fly rod to the spinning rod and frogs..got three quick LGMouth. And changed again to the large pop-r's that worked real well a day or so ago. The tide turned out and the fish bit well enough..12 maybe total. 

















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Nice frish.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Nothing like a good day of :fishing:


----------

